# New purple and pink betta!!



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He's technically pink, purple, blue, and white, but I felt that would be to long of a title ;-) he's mostly pink and purple anyway. 
I visited Petco Wednesday and saw a beautiful HM, (although I think he is a Rosetail) after I left, for the rest of the day I couldn't stop thinking of those stunning fins. Later that night I decided to go back and get him the next day, I had two extra tanks so I set one up and went back for him

Because the color purple means royalty in the bible, I've named him Royal!

View attachment 211802


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

More photos
View attachment 211810


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

He's beautiful! The temperature picture made me giggle.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

One word: jealous!


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

he's a handsome boy.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow- he's a beauty!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Just curious, what is his color classified as?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Multicolor


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!
I'm thinking multicolored butterfly 

View attachment 212210


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Asfghjklk! 8D He's gorgeous! 
(Thanks, Mo)


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

I am in love with this guy. I wish I could find one like this. I'd be so happy.


----------

